# Sulcata kiddie pool, enough sun?



## steven (May 29, 2012)

So, my sulcata (9 months and ~4.5in) has outgrown his indoor enclosure, even with his little balcony. I bought this kiddie pool and filled it with topsoil, (not potting, no chemicals were used) and placed some stuff for him.
My question is, with him living outside, he will only get sun from about 8am to about 130pm, is that sufficient for a sulcata? I live in central texas and its in the 90s everyday, so temperature isn't really a problem. I may bring him in at night, not for sure yet.


----------



## wellington (May 29, 2012)

That is enough time to be in the sun. However, you do need to put something in there that he can get under to get out of the sun and heat. Getting to hot is very dangerous and can be deadly. Also, make sure he has a dish of water big enough for him to get into. I would also through some weeds and grass seeds in there for him to graze on when it comes up.


----------



## steven (May 29, 2012)

the water dish is plenty big for him, and he goes in and drinks and poops in it. The location of the pool always has at least 1/3 of it in the shade, because of the way the sun moves through my apartment complex. I'll add a humid hide shortly in the future. thanks for the reply!


----------



## ascott (May 29, 2012)

What are your night temps? What predators do you have where he lives? I would add plants...your tort is still young and small, they need yo feel secure by being able to hide under plant canopies and that log thing is just not the same as some plants to hide in and under....how deep is your substrate in there? Also, that type of water dish is a death sentence if he flips in it due to the steep sides as well as if he has a flip out of it...I would seriously get a plant saucer that is a flat step in and out of...and tortoise shells are more in the round family vs that square shape...again, just my opinion...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2012)

That's a pretty good looking enclosure, however, like was already said, he needs some hiding places. Also, you should dig your waterer and food dishes down more into the substrate. When they are up like that it gives the little guy more places to try to climb and end up on his back.


----------



## Jacob (May 29, 2012)

Looks good and thats enough sun if he gets it everyday or on average 
Some shade or a hide even some natural plants will work, i would def. take him in everynight unless you have some heat and a hide for overnight outside.


----------



## steven (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
Yeah I brought him inside for the night.
As for predators, I have chicken wire overtop, the only predator I have is a cat, and thats if they can climb up to the 3rd floor.
Ill bury the water dish in, he enjoys the dish, the walking up a little, but ill add some more substrate to the sides to prevent him from flipping. 
Ill grab some seeds from the store, and prob dig up some grass to get a head start on.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2012)

Your sunshine needs are certainly met and your temps sound okay. I think bringing him in a night is a good idea.
I too think he needs more cover and shade. Small above ground enclosures, like kiddie pools, can run much hotter than an enclosure made on the ground. We are all just saying be careful. Many baby tortoises die every year from over heating in the sun. We want to warn you BEOFRE it ever becomes a problem. 
Likewise, we recently had a thread where someone's baby drowned in that very same water bowl. Its great that your has been okay so far, but in my opinion, that bowl is totally unsuitable for tortoises. You need something shallow and with low sides, so that even if he somehow flips in it, he won't drown. I have found terra cotta plant saucers from the hardware store to work the best, and they are cheap too. I just sink them down into the substrate, so the rim is about even with the surface. They offer low sides, shallow water and good traction. Perfect for a tortoise.


----------

